# W4 dependants on L1-specialist Visa



## deanusa (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I am hoping someone can help me. I relocated to the US in January on an L1 specialized knowledge visa, and since February had been claiming 3 dependents, (I was told by my co workers that is the typical number to enter as I am married with one child), however 2 months ago I was told by a friend as a non immigrant I should have left that at 0 and should not be claiming anything for the first year (but she didn't know why), so I immediately changed the dependents to 0. 

Does anyone know what the implications would be for me claiming 3 dependents for the best part of 8 months are?


Thanks to anyone to can help!

Dean


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Call me stupid, but why not just tell the truth?


----------



## deanusa (Dec 31, 2014)

sorry, maybe i over complicated the question. 

Maybe I should have asked ....

Why are we not supposed to claim any dependents throughout our first year in the US on the W-4 form?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Some useful explanation here"http://m.kiplinger.com/article/taxes/T056-C011-S001-how-to-fill-out-a-w-4-form.html#


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you may have 2 dependents at the most?

Does your wife work - is she dependent on you?

The amount of allowances you claim for affects how much tax your employer withholds for you. Claim too many allowances and not enough tax will be withheld meaning you'll have a bigger tax bill at the end of year. The IRS can "fine" you if you have not paid enough tax on your income, taking into consideration your situation.

Never heard about the not claiming for dependents during the first year of working in the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

this year get your taxes done by a professional 

US - UK Tax Preparation and Advice | BritishExpatsTax.Com


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you spoken with human resources? You should be able to claim three deductions but not three dependents.


----------

